# ITouch - Application en remplacement du Bouton HOME



## Tortillon (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir s'il existe une application pour remplacer le bouton Home de l'iTouch (v1) ?

Celui ci est inactif sur mon iTouch et je suis actuellemnt en déplacement à l'étranger pour 2 mois donc sans possibilité de faire marcher le sav (pour le moment).

Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------

